# sherwin williams kem aqua vs. kem aqua plus, topcoat vs. surfacer



## aleae (Jan 24, 2014)

hi,

we are a small custom cabinet shop, we spray our own finish. last year we converted from an oil based ben moore system to s.w. kem-aqua w.b. laquer system. we sprayed kem aqua surfacer and kem aqua pigmented topcoat, custom blended to color match traditional ben moore colors. now there is a new version of kem aqua, called kem aqua plus. after reading that the k.a. plus dries faster with better lay down, and that the k.a. clear coat was able to be sprayed over the k.a. plus topcoat, we switched to k.a. plus. now we have k.a. plus surfacer, successfully sprayed onto a nice batch of built-ins, ready for top coat. i just called to order the k.a. plus topcoat, the local s.w. store mixed me up a 5 gallon, but come to find out when we picked it up it was kem aqua (regular), not k.a. plus, despite my stressing k.a. plus multiple times. so now they tell me they don't carry the k.a. plus mixing blend and they have to get it shipped in, 5-7 bus days. so the big question is: can i spray the k.a. regular over k.a. plus surfacer? all the data sheets are unclear, other than saying that the plus should be applied with the plus surface as a system. anyone actually have any direct experience with this? thanks.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Sounds like another great job by SW. Add to list list of reasons I will never use their products.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

aleae said:


> hi,
> 
> we are a small custom cabinet shop, we spray our own finish. last year we converted from an oil based ben moore system to s.w. kem-aqua w.b. laquer system. we sprayed kem aqua surfacer and kem aqua pigmented topcoat, custom blended to color match traditional ben moore colors. now there is a new version of kem aqua, called kem aqua plus. after reading that the k.a. plus dries faster with better lay down, and that the k.a. clear coat was able to be sprayed over the k.a. plus topcoat, we switched to k.a. plus. now we have k.a. plus surfacer, successfully sprayed onto a nice batch of built-ins, ready for top coat. i just called to order the k.a. plus topcoat, the local s.w. store mixed me up a 5 gallon, but come to find out when we picked it up it was kem aqua (regular), not k.a. plus, despite my stressing k.a. plus multiple times. so now they tell me they don't carry the k.a. plus mixing blend and they have to get it shipped in, 5-7 bus days. so the big question is: can i spray the k.a. regular over k.a. plus surfacer? all the data sheets are unclear, other than saying that the plus should be applied with the plus surface as a system. anyone actually have any direct experience with this? thanks.


We have used both a good bit, and my rep told me they were not compatible. One is a hotter product than the other, can't remember which.


----------



## aleae (Jan 24, 2014)

thanks, we are testing now. so far good adhesion, layout, bond for k.a. regular over k.a.plus surfacer. also, somewhat surprisingly, good adhesion for ben moore satin impervo oil based paint over k.a.plus surfacer.

we have an upcoming antique style finish, anyone use any glaze and kem aqua clear coat topcoat over kem aqua?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Keep us posted on your results. Good luck!


From the TDS
NOTE: Do not use Kem Aqua® Clear Lacquer over Kem Aqua® Plus Surfacer or Kem Aqua® Plus White. These sys- tems are not compatible and will dis- color. Kem Aqua® Plus Clear can be used as a final coat over Kem Aqua® Plus White.


Sounds like as long as you don't put the KA clear over the KA plus you're ok. And the TDS also says not to blend the two together. You can mix KA plus clear and KA plus white together.


----------



## aleae (Jan 24, 2014)

*results*

we obtained very nice results with spraying the ka pigment lacquer over the ka+ surfacer. no discernible difference compared to spraying ka+ laq over ka+ surfacer. sanding was easy, good laydown and adhesion. 3 months has elapsed with no issues.


----------



## aleae (Jan 24, 2014)

*more results*

more results


----------



## awilson3144 (Jul 29, 2019)

*Same thing happened to me*



aleae said:


> hi,
> 
> we are a small custom cabinet shop, we spray our own finish. last year we converted from an oil based ben moore system to s.w. kem-aqua w.b. laquer system. we sprayed kem aqua surfacer and kem aqua pigmented topcoat, custom blended to color match traditional ben moore colors. now there is a new version of kem aqua, called kem aqua plus. after reading that the k.a. plus dries faster with better lay down, and that the k.a. clear coat was able to be sprayed over the k.a. plus topcoat, we switched to k.a. plus. now we have k.a. plus surfacer, successfully sprayed onto a nice batch of built-ins, ready for top coat. i just called to order the k.a. plus topcoat, the local s.w. store mixed me up a 5 gallon, but come to find out when we picked it up it was kem aqua (regular), not k.a. plus, despite my stressing k.a. plus multiple times. so now they tell me they don't carry the k.a. plus mixing blend and they have to get it shipped in, 5-7 bus days. so the big question is: can i spray the k.a. regular over k.a. plus surfacer? all the data sheets are unclear, other than saying that the plus should be applied with the plus surface as a system. anyone actually have any direct experience with this? thanks.


I realize its 5yrs later, but this exact thing just happened to me. SW Product Finishes gave me Kem Aqua Plus Surfacer and Kem Aqua White Top Coat despite my request for Kem Aqua Plus. I realized only after I got home and downloaded the data sheets for the product numbers. I called and talked to the manager who insisted they work fine together and that the KA+ Surfacer is a 'universal primer'. His explanation for difference between KA+ and KA topcoats was that the KA+ has 'more guts'. 

As the Product Finishes is a 2 hour drive and they don't stock KA+ topcoat for some reason, I am going to give this a go as well. If you read this, please let me know how this system has held up for you.


----------

